# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo juego closeup - Street magic - Walk around

## Moñiño

Vendo 
No encaja en la idea que llevaba. 4 usos solo. 40 EUROS gasto no incluidos
·        *¿Cómo puede ser que dos objetos comunes cuidadosamenteexaminados cambien de lugar en las manos del espectador?*

¡Sobre todo después de haber examinado también tus propias manos!   *SI*


·        
El espectador examina ambos llaveros y encuentra que son exactamente lo queparecen: comunes y normales en todo sentido. Los dos llaveros tienen diseñosdistintos, por lo cual es fácil distinguirlos. El espectador retiene losllaveros mientras examina tus manos, y las encuentra también exactamente comoestán: vacías.  *SI ES ASI*

Los llaveros están ahora ubicados, uno en cada una de las manos del espectador.Este pone sus manos firmemente alrededor de ellos, pero igualmente con un gestotuyo y el chasquido de tus dedos, los llaveros cambian de lugar. ¡Sí! ¡Cambiande lugar! ¿Cómo reacciona el espectador a la transposición que acaba de tenerlugar mientras él tenía los llaveros? Muy a menudo, ¡el espectador grita!
·        Todopuede ser examinado de nuevo, incluyendo tus manos, y con la siguientedemostración, ya que se resetea al instante. Audaz, visual, táctil eimpactante, ¡pero sorprendentemente simple!
·        
*Este efecto impresionante tiene las siguientes ventajas:*

• No usa cartas ni monedas.   • Usaobjetos comunes que casi todo el mundo tiene de una forma u otra.  • Puede ser examinado exhaustivamente antes,durante y después.  *SI, ES ASÍ*

• Tus manos pueden ser examinadas también. • La magia sucede en las manos del espectador.  *SI, SI ES ASI*

• Se resetea al instante.   • Ideal paramagia en cócteles o en restaurantes.   *CORRECTO*

• Puedes realizarlo rodeado.  • Fácil dehacer.  • Autónomo.  • No hay trabajo de bolsillo.    *, SI, TAMBIEN ES ASÍ*
• No se usan cascarillas.  • No hayrequisitos de vestimenta.   *SI*

• Accesorios atractivos, de alta calidad.   • Construido para durar.

Fobulous es el tipo de efecto perfecto que todos los profesionales buscan.Funciona realmente en cualquier entorno. Si estás trabajando en una mesa, o enun cóctel, en ferias o incluso en magia de escenario, este es un efecto queprovocará satisfacción en la actuación en todo momento. 
·        Ingenioso,engañoso y agradable para el espectador, los accesorios bien hechos estánconstruidos para durar. Este no va a parar al cajón. Es magia profesional queutilizarás una y otra vez en los años venideros. Sin usar más espacio debolsillo que tus llaves, ¡porque puedes utilizar este accesorio con tus propiasllaves! Realmente no saldrás de casa sin esto.

Hay pocos efectos que se pueden someter cómodamente a tan estrecha inspecciónen las manos de tu espectador, ¡pero no hay realmente nada que encontrar! Lareacción de impacto que recibirás te hará sonreír cada vez, es decir, sidisfrutas de ser tortuoso y engañoso 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0StubzwQD*

----------


## Moñiño

Juego reservado. Gracias

----------


## biccthor

Me gustaria ver el video de youtube, pero no me deja, ¿lo has deshabilitado?

----------


## Moñiño

El enlace era a tienda magia. El video era suyo. Lo habran retirado ya del catalogo. no obstante si mañana esta la transferencia hecha esta ya vendido. Salu2.

----------


## Moñiño

Vendido

----------

